# Armor plates?



## generalfrye (Mar 25, 2012)

Curious about the value of these things. Know a guy selling a pair of medium esapi plates for $800. I think they are level IV, they say 7.62 rated on them. Is this a rip off?


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Yeah, sounds a little pricey to me. Not to mention that they have a shelf-life of five years before they aren't guaranteed, and you may already be past that.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

If he is talking about actual military Ceramic armor plates (that are not blue since blue means training) they easily meet and exceed level IV, they WILL hold off not just 7.62x39 but even 7.62x51 (.308 Win) shot from a rifle and everything below (AR 15 etc).

They are huge step above kevlar vests.

They are expensive and hard to get as a civilian, I would have to see pics in order to tell if it is the real stuff, but it <is> out there somewhere.


----------



## Ration-AL (Apr 18, 2012)

BlueZ said:


> If he is talking about actual military Ceramic armor plates (that are not blue since blue means training) they easily meet and exceed level IV, they WILL hold off not just 7.62x39 but even 7.62x51 (.308 Win) shot from a rifle and everything below (AR 15 etc).
> 
> They are huge step above kevlar vests.
> 
> They are expensive and hard to get as a civilian, I would have to see pics in order to tell if it is the real stuff, but it <is> out there somewhere.


let me know if i should start my own thread, what do you feel is the minimum reasonable level/type of body armor needed for a civi in a BO situation, i ask because i know very little about armor and would like to know what would be overkill and what would just be plain down right useless in a BO situation, 
i specifically have in mind visiting places of trade and or a concealment location( in my house being fired at behind a door or a wall)((NOT COVER))

i will need to supply a 195lb male and a 125lbs female with whatever is robust and needed, please take in to consideration that i probably won't be getting shot at with scud missiles all that often, most likely small arms in the hand carry flavor... i'm a idiot at this stuff, so any input is appreciated.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Level II is a golden middle in my opinion.

Thats good enough so stop handgun rounds ,_ up to .357 Magnum_ in its JHP, JSP and SP load.
And anything _below _:like 40 S&W, 9mm shot from anything but an SMG, 38 SPC, 380ACP an anything lower than that.

Its not enough for 44 magnum or a 9mm +P FMJ shot from the longer barrel of an SMG , andnot effective against most rifle rounds but there are very very few 44 magnums out there and those who own them usually dont use them for crime or even self defense as the recoil makes it less practical than 357 mag (for revolver friends) or 9mm (for semi auto lover).
the likelyhood of being mugged with an SMG is almost nil

Nearly all threats out there for being robbed or attacked are definetly handguns and you will cover the VAST majority of them with level II vest.

Not only does this save money but since its much lighter it will make you much more likely to actually wear it when you might need it and THAT is more important than most realize.


----------



## Ration-AL (Apr 18, 2012)

BlueZ said:


> Level II is a golden middle in my opinion.
> 
> Thats good enough so that handguns rounds ,_ up to .357 Magnum_ in its JHP, JSP and SP load.
> And anything _below _:like 40 S&W, 9mm shot from anything but an SMG, 38 SPC, 380ACP an anything lower than that.
> ...


thanks and very good post!
glad you considering things like weight into the reply, as being maneuverable and able to reach my hip could in fact be more beneficial then more protection and plus who wants to lug around some big heavy thing piece of armor for to long? thanks a ton!
you got any recommend manufactures or outlets/surplus stores? any design choices to take into consideration? not like molly packs or anything but more along the lines of stitching how the plates are mounted,where they are mounted, materials used, ect?

again thanks for holding my hand through this,i have no experience just assumptions at this point. anything to help me narrow down the difference between a good level II vest and a crappy level II vest would be great!


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

The weight isn't too bad. You get used to it; wear it for sixteen hours a day for a few days in a row and it seems very manageable. The rough part is the amount of body heat that it traps. It is pretty miserable in the summer.

A vest needs to be made for the individual, and requires careful measurement before it's ordered. Otherwise, mobility will be negatively affected.

As for the carriers, I prefer external carriers, as they allow a little better ventilation. Any armor carrier is going to have velcro pockets inside to hold the armor panels in place. Galls.com and LApolicegear.com are good places to start.


----------

